# Code / Layout - Trennung



## Sanix (17. Okt 2005)

Gibt es irgendwo eine gute Doku zu Code / Layout - Trennung bei JSP?
Ist es irgendwie möglich request.getParameter oder so ähnlech auch in Klassen zu verwenden? Oder muss ich das immer vom *.jsp Dokument an die Klasse übergeben?


----------



## hupe (17. Okt 2005)

Hi Sanix,

guck dir mal Struts oder Velocity an... Wenn du allerdings keines dieses Projekte verwenden willst, kannst du auch noch TagLibraries verwenden, um den Code vom Layout zu trennen... 

MfG
hupe


----------



## Sanix (20. Okt 2005)

Habs jetzt ein bisschen angeschaut.
Meinte aber eher, die grundsätzliche Trennung. Also in JSP in denne html ausgaben sind, sollte ja keine verarbeitung stattfinden, sondern nur die Ausgabe selber.
Gibts irgendwo eine Anleitung wo das beschrieben sind.
Sind servlets auch eine alternative zu den oben genannten Varianten?


----------



## SnooP (20. Okt 2005)

Also grundsätzlich gilt dort ebenfalls das MVC-Prinzip (google mal oder such hier)... das heißt, du musst dir selbst überlegen, wie du trennst... du kannst halt in den jsp dich lediglich auf die Ausgabe beschränken. Informationen aus dem Modell holst du dir über entsprechend referenzierte Modellklassen, bei der Verarbeitung der Daten aus einem Formular werden entsprechende Controller-Klassen tätig, die wiederum das Modell updaten etc...

Servlets sind dazu keine Antwort... dort hast du eher mehr Mühen den HTML-Code auszugeben, wenn auch dort die Java-Klassen als solche besser deutlich werden... darüberhinaus sind Servlets in der Regel ein wenig flinker ... ich würde allerdings bei aufwendigen HTML-Seiten Generierungen davon abraten und auf JSP setzen, da es dann doch etwas netter zu warten etc. ist...

Programmlogik hat, wie du es schon vermutet hast, nichts in einer JSP zu suchen...


----------



## wegus (27. Okt 2005)

Kann jemand eine gutes Tutorial ( gern auch in Buch-Form) zu struts empfehlen?

Ich habe bisher von W3L das Buch "Struts effizient entwickeln" und finde das Buch etwas -nunja- effizient. Etwas ausführlicher darf es schon sein. Kann da jemand etwas persönlich gelesenes für Struts Newbies empfehlen?

danke

wegus


----------



## Jockel (27. Okt 2005)

Hm, ich habe zum Einstieg dieses Buch gelesen: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...421976/sr=8-4/ref=pd_ka_4/302-6573993-7928053 (respektive die 1. Auflage davon) und fand es recht gut, da Schritt für Schritt eine kleine Webapplikation gebaut wird. Allerdings wird selten mal nach links und rechts geschaut. Wenn du bereits mit Struts ein klein wenig rumgewerkelt hast, ist das Buch nicht zu empfehlen. 
Andere Bücher habe ich zum Thema nicht gelesen, aber zumindest kannst du jetzt ein weiteres ausschließen, da es dir wohl nicht ausführlich genug sein wird ;- )


----------



## wegus (27. Okt 2005)

Ich werkel mich ja gerade erst hinein 
Den Aufbau und die Interaktion hab ich so grob Verstanden. Ich glaub so ein komplettes howto in Form einer gesamten Anwendung ist gar nicht schlecht. Ich schau mir das mal an.


Danke 


wegus


----------



## Jockel (27. Okt 2005)

Kleine Warnung aber noch: als ich das Buch durchgearbeitet habe, gab's bereits neuere Versionen der verwendeten Software (Tomcat, etc.), so dass ich tw. selbst ein wenig ausprobieren musste (was mich persönlich nicht gestört hat, aber es soll ja Leute geben, die das Buch danach gleich in die Ecke werfen). Etwas ausführlicher habe ich mich hier über das Buch ausgelassen.


----------



## wegus (27. Okt 2005)

Ich danke Dir für die Rezension! Das ist genau das was ich brauche. Da ich meinen Tomcat 5.5.9 selbst installiert hab und in der Bash und UNIX schon länger zu Haus bin hab ich vor Versionssprüngen wenig Bange ( auch wenn ich jetzt verwöhnter Apple MAC OS X User bin). Das Buch gibts ja auch in einer Neuaufluge für Struts 1.2. Da werd ich wohl mal zuschlagen.


----------

